# New Murano paid 2015



## justjesus33 (Nov 2, 2015)

Can anyone share what they paid for the new Murano Platium or Sl before ttl and doc fee? Very interested in buying? Thx any help is appreciated.


----------



## lin8810 (Aug 5, 2015)

I went to dealer yesterday and sales representative offered me a roughly quote. It's top trim level with advanced package, and some other few options. Total MSRP is like 44K. The offer I got was slightly below 45K, out of door. Pay cash, no lease, no trade-in.

I am in San Francisco bay area. Is this a good price quote?

Thanks!


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

If the total MSRP is $44k and the offer they gave you was slightly below $45K, it sounds like a terrible deal! I would go to several dealers, or at least call them, and tell them what you want and your conditions and see what deal they can come up with for you. Consumer Reports has a program to help people buy a new car. You build your car on their site and they can give you all of the dealer cost information and incentives, which can be helpful when purchasing a vehicle. You can find them here:

Consumer Reports - Build & Buy Car Buying Service


----------



## lin8810 (Aug 5, 2015)

smj999smj said:


> If the total MSRP is $44k and the offer they gave you was slightly below $45K, it sounds like a terrible deal! I would go to several dealers, or at least call them, and tell them what you want and your conditions and see what deal they can come up with for you. Consumer Reports has a program to help people buy a new car. You build your car on their site and they can give you all of the dealer cost information and incentives, which can be helpful when purchasing a vehicle. You can find them here:
> 
> Consumer Reports - Build & Buy Car Buying Service


Hello, just want to clarify. What I said "below $45K" was out of the door price, including all tax and fees. That been said, if MSRP is 44K, they kind of offered me 4K discount. From 40K then add all tax and fee to come up with OTD price $45K.

If 4K discount is still a "terrible deal", may I know what the reasonable discount will be?

Million thanks!


----------



## lin8810 (Aug 5, 2015)

lin8810 said:


> Hello, just want to clarify. What I said "below $45K" was out of the door price, including all tax and fees. That been said, if MSRP is 44K, they kind of offered me 4K discount. From 40K then add all tax and fee to come up with OTD price $45K.
> 
> If 4K discount is still a "terrible deal", may I know what the reasonable discount will be?
> 
> Million thanks!


Reply to myself

I did some research on Truecar and also tried to get some quote on Edmunds.com. Seems like if MSRP is 44K, the best price shown on Truecar is around 39.5K, and 40~41K is a good price. On Edmunds.com, I selected some Murano MSRP shown at 44K and asked for quote. The reslut was also like at around 40K.

Maybe I can conclude that the quote I got from local dealer (MSRP 44K, offered 40K plus ttl, so OTD=45K) is reasonable and acceptable.

So much appreciated if anyone can kindly let me know your thoughts or comments.


----------



## shabang (Nov 28, 2015)

2015 nissan murano platinum with every option - cargo package/tech package etc - $38,800 otd (msrp was 43,260 I believe, so cal here)

got cayenne red w/ charcoal interior. Love it. The air cooled seats are absolutely freaking amazing.


----------



## Blue Moc (Nov 30, 2015)

shabang said:


> 2015 nissan murano platinum with every option - cargo package/tech package etc - $38,800 otd (msrp was 43,260 I believe, so cal here)
> 
> got cayenne red w/ charcoal interior. Love it. The air cooled seats are absolutely freaking amazing.


That's a great price. Just curious, did you have to finance through NMAC?


----------



## shabang (Nov 28, 2015)

Blue Moc said:


> That's a great price. Just curious, did you have to finance through NMAC?


yes, we had to finance @ 3.9 i believe to get the 1500 cash back rebate..we plan to pay the car off or refinance through a credit union within the next couple of weeks so no big deal..only did it to get the $1500 rebate.

another note, we paid 2k (84 month/75k) for a third party warranty that was offered my the dealer (did not include this in my otd price) but we plan on returning it tomorrow. We will buy a warranty from another dealer in the same state that appears to have the best prices around.. the warranty price we paid is not that good imo.. crazy thing is, he started at $3900


----------



## Blue Moc (Nov 30, 2015)

shabang said:


> yes, we had to finance @ 3.9 i believe to get the 1500 cash back rebate..we plan to pay the car off or refinance through a credit union within the next couple of weeks so no big deal..only did it to get the $1500 rebate.
> 
> another note, we paid 2k (84 month/75k) for a third party warranty that was offered my the dealer (did not include this in my otd price) but we plan on returning it tomorrow. We will buy a warranty from another dealer in the same state that appears to have the best prices around.. the warranty price we paid is not that good imo.. crazy thing is, he started at $3900


Thanks. We were thinking about doing the finance then refinance deal for the savings, but didn't want to jump through that extra hoop. The trade off was that we didn't quite get as good a deal as you did, but it was close enough.

Appreciate the thoughts on the extended warranty. We didn't purchase one yet but are looking into our best options.


----------



## lin8810 (Aug 5, 2015)

shabang said:


> 2015 nissan murano platinum with every option - cargo package/tech package etc - $38,800 otd (msrp was 43,260 I believe, so cal here)
> 
> got cayenne red w/ charcoal interior. Love it. The air cooled seats are absolutely freaking amazing.


Hello shabang,
That's really an awesome, great deal! MSRP43,260 is about OTD 47 or 48K. You got OTD 38,800 which means you almost got 10K discount??!!

So unbelivable. I am highly interest on your experience and would like to buy if I can get your price. Can you share more detail with us? Such as where is your area? Any special event or condition to let you get that huge huge discount? etc.

Million thanks!


----------



## shabang (Nov 28, 2015)

lin8810 said:


> Hello shabang,
> That's really an awesome, great deal! MSRP43,260 is about OTD 47 or 48K. You got OTD 38,800 which means you almost got 10K discount??!!
> 
> So unbelivable. I am highly interest on your experience and would like to buy if I can get your price. Can you share more detail with us? Such as where is your area? Any special event or condition to let you get that huge huge discount? etc.
> ...


Just want to clarify something really quick, the out the door the deal was for 40,300 then after our trade in (got $1500 for the vehicle) came out to $38,800. Sorry I should've clarified..Still a killer deal...we actually regret trading in the vehicle because we could've got around $3k for it so we got screwed there but oh well.. the deal was killer.

i'm in so cal/orange county area.. we had basically called a few dealers around here and told them what we wanted.. we negotiated this price over the phone with an internet manager..I think you could get the same deal though if i introduce you .. Also, we got cayenne red with black interior (we were going to get the white which as a $300 paint markup for some reason because of the white color) he was also going to waive that and still keep it at $40,300 so if you like the white color ... we were going to grab that but liked the red much better.


----------



## nobrien1 (Nov 1, 2015)

In late August I bought a 2015 Murano SL that stickered for just under $41K for $36.9K. I financed with NMAC to take advantage of the 0% financing they were offering. If you like Pandora, or any of the other smartphone integration apps other than Google Search, BE AWARE that on Muranos with navigation, the ONLY app that is available is Google Search. I was allowed to believe that all 6 of the NissanConnect apps worked. They don't.


----------



## jackw3306 (Oct 10, 2012)

*Extendee warranty*

Consumer Reports recommends that you don't buy an extended warranty. Most extended warranties count the months from date of purchase so with the 84 month warranty minus the 3 year factory warranty you're paying $3900 for 4 years, not 7. Additionally 75000 mile limit only allows you 10000 miles pre year average. Most cars average 12 to 15K miles per year. IMHO


----------



## lin8810 (Aug 5, 2015)

shabang said:


> Just want to clarify something really quick, the out the door the deal was for 40,300 then after our trade in (got $1500 for the vehicle) came out to $38,800. Sorry I should've clarified..Still a killer deal...we actually regret trading in the vehicle because we could've got around $3k for it so we got screwed there but oh well.. the deal was killer.
> 
> i'm in so cal/orange county area.. we had basically called a few dealers around here and told them what we wanted.. we negotiated this price over the phone with an internet manager..I think you could get the same deal though if i introduce you .. Also, we got cayenne red with black interior (we were going to get the white which as a $300 paint markup for some reason because of the white color) he was also going to waive that and still keep it at $40,300 so if you like the white color ... we were going to grab that but liked the red much better.


I am in San Francisco bay area and I hope I can get the similar deal (OTD around 40.5K like you). Will try to reach some dealer here. Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## Tiberius-Gavier (May 26, 2015)

Hi there,

I just recently purchased a new 2015 Murano. I bought a Murano S AWD, not a Platinum or SL but I imagine the deal I made could help you figure out a similar deal for the higher-up trims. The MSRP for the Murano I bought was around $32,100. I managed to get my car for $29,400 out-the-door (including all taxes, dealer fees, destination charges, and anything and everything else). I did not do any financing (which I thought would be a negative because that is how the dealer makes all their money) and paid with all cash. As far as I can tell, that is an exceptional deal and I was very lucky. The invoice for the vehicle was about $29,300 and that did not include the dealer add-on's that were on the car. The websites out there (like TrueCar and Kelly Blue Book) also estimated that I should pay around $31,500 out-the-door for the car and said that that was a very good deal.

When you are looking to buy your car, keep in mind that it is the end of the year and you can snag a good deal. Most of the dealerships should be trying to get rid of their 2015 models so they will be more open to lower prices. Also realize that the more expensive your car, the lower you can bring the price down. I was able to bring a $32,000 ($34,000 if you add-on taxes and whatnot) down to $29,000 so I imagine you would be able to get a similar discount or better on a $45,000 Murano. My other advice would be to start low when you are working out a deal (which you probably obviously already know). An article I read when I was researching said that a good place to start is about $500 above invoice. I would say, however, that you should make sure that is out-the-door. I would even start right at invoice or maybe a hundred or so below invoice. When I went in to buy my car, I was almost certain that I was going to have to go up to around $30,000 - $30,500. I started low, however, and managed to score the deal for as low as I did. And my other bit of advice would be to not be afraid to walk out on dealers that are trying to rip you off. Set your mind on a competitive but realistic price range and stick with it. Know the point where you are going to say "No Higher" and know the price you are set on getting. Before I went to this dealership, I had gone to another dealership closer to home. I took a test drive and then struggled for an hour and a half with the dealer trying to buy the car. The MSRP for this car was $32,700 (so with only a couple extra upgrades over the other one) and he was telling me that $33,000 out-the-door was the best price he could offer. Then when I told him that was too high, he got snippy and told me to leave and set my mind on a cheaper car that "I could afford". And finally, although this is my own personal opinion, it seems as though city dealerships are more difficult to deal with. I live in a large city and that first rude dealership I mentioned was located there. The dealership where I actually bought my car is several hours away out in the middle of nowhere. 

Anyhow, I hope you find a good deal on your Murano  You will, no doubt, absolutely love the car when you do get it. It is incredible - both inside and out!


----------



## RVelle (Dec 29, 2015)

Anyone end up leasing? Yesterday I picked up my '15 Mo Plat w Tech AWD...Sticker was $44.9k, ended up doing a 36 mo lease w 19k miles/yr (yes...19k), traded in 2012 Mo SL and after my payoff got around $7500...So w the trade in only (baked in all fees and taxes, etc) and no other cash OTD...paying $345/mo...and got 3rd party roof rack cross bars thrown in.

Never have done a lease before, curious on how good or bad I did?


----------



## johnwilliam1883 (Mar 30, 2019)

I get an email from DSRleasing and they offer me a car Nissan Murano AWD Platinum with Lease $419 Now I am planning to get this car.


----------



## MaxPain99 (Apr 5, 2019)

johnwilliam1883 said:


> I get an email from DSRleasing and they offer me a car Nissan Murano AWD Platinum with Lease $419 Now I am planning to get this car.


*DSRleasing* just Amazing. Just got a car for my son's graduation. Anthony was beyond awesome! I paid about half what the dealer wanted and got the highest trim level Nissan. 
DSR Leasing is by far the best way to go when looking for a lease. I have leased many cars and this was by far the best experience. Anthony got me a great deal and got me the car quickly and made the process really simple.


----------

